# Stuck Cylinder Block Drain Plug



## 63554 (Jan 5, 2007)

hey guys,

I'm headed off on a 1500mi road trip in my 97 hardbody.. so I'm doing some basic maintenance... i got around to my cooling system and I'm trying to drain and flush the radiator... well the radiator is drained but I'm stuck getting this cylinder block drain plug out... this thing is in the most AWKWARD position and you can't fit a very big ratchet in there to get any leverage on the bolt and you're at a weird angle. I'm afraid i might bust off the head of the drain plug off. any tips on how to get this sucker out? I've sprayed it with pb blaster and i'm letting it soak. I'll give it another shot in the morning, but maybe someone can help out. Do i need to remove the exhaust manifold heat shield to get in there from uptop... doing it from below is a true PIA.


----------



## Peterdaniel (May 24, 2005)

I would forget about it and put in a Prestone flush and fill Tee in the heater hose. Run your garden hose through it and it will do a great job!


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

Then how do you get all that non distilled water out???


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

I just recently did this on my 94 4x4 and it was awkward but it moved.

I got a ladder and placed it in front of the bumper and then climbed practically on top of the engine with a deep socket and made sure it was secure on the plug. Then i placed the end of a short (15") 2x4 on the backend of my socket between the manifold pipes and hit it down with a hammer until it finally budged. Obviously, be careful that the socket doesn't slip and round out the head of the plug. I didn't have to remove the manifold or anything.

It was a bit of a pain in the @$$ but it only took a few minutes to get it loose.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

if you use tap water in your colling system you run the risk of clogging you heater core..


----------



## Peterdaniel (May 24, 2005)

Well then all you need to do is to run distilled water through the same hose. Cut off an old garden hose, leaving the part that screws into the T fitting. Then using a funnel, just pour 2 gallons through it. Shouldn't be a problem.

I for one do not like messing with a plug that was factory installed over 10 years ago. You are asking for leaks.

make sure if you use the T fitting method that you cut into the INTAKE hot water hose that goes INTO your heater. This way you will flush out the heater core. Also make sure you have the heater control set to hot. This will open the valve and allow the water to flow through.


----------

